# James Bond’s 1965 Aston Martin DB5 Is Up for Auction



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

One of the reasons I love living in NYC is that cool stuff comes to you like James Freakin' Bond's original Aston Martin on display just five blocks from my apartment at Sotheby's.

Sotheby's notes and awesome pics:

https://www.sothebys.com/en/article...ton-martin-db5-goldfinger-rm-monterey-auction

https://rmsothebys.com/en/auctions/mo19/monterey/lots/r0050-1965-aston-martin-db5-bond-car/778818--

SGF's pics from today (reflections made interior shots very hard):






























And here's the thing - the car is way cooler in person. Some things disappoint in person, or up close, or over time - not this car. It is impressive and beautiful. Would I want to own it? No, it belongs in a museum (and this from a guy who believes most vintage things should be enjoyed, but you don't hang the Mona Lisa in a pizza parlor, or take Bond's car out for a spin), but I would - money being no object - love to own that model, from that year.

And this mood setter:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Driving the roads here in central Florida, I could really use those Twin 50's secreted in the front bumper of that Aston Martin.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

I guess we will know soon enough if that ejector seat really works. 

For that price, I’d want to be lectured to by Q on the safe return of the equipment.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

SG_67 said:


> I guess we will know soon enough if that ejector seat really works.
> 
> For that price, I'd want to be lectured to by Q on the safe return of the equipment.


For that price, I'd want one of the Masterson sisters, circa '64, sitting in the passenger seat.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Fading Fast said:


> For that price, I'd want one of the Masterson sisters, circa '64, sitting in the passenger seat.


Why just one? Might as well go full 007!


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

SG_67 said:


> Why just one? Might as well go full 007!


I would not be disappointed to see either sitting there, but if forced to choose, I'm going with circa '64 Shirley Eaton as she looks more like the girl who goes for a ride in a car with a boy; whereas, Tania Mallet looks more like the girl that expects you to take her home to meet your mother.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

How much for the car . . . and how much for the 'mystique'? The markup will be fierce.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Oldsarge said:


> How much for the car . . . and how much for the 'mystique'? The markup will be fierce.


What will really increase the "mystique" value is the fact that all the gadgets are still there and in near movie prop working order - hence, this is, to those who care, much more than just a 1964 Aston Martin as you can see and feel its movie connect.

It's the same with Dorothy's ruby red slippers, which are some of the most expensive movie memorabilia in existence, but if not for the movie connect, would be all but worthless as shoes.

As a kid who grew up with that era Bond - and not someone who collects, pretty much, anything - I'll admit I felt something seeing that car, with those props, in that condition.

Long way of saying, I agree - the mystique markup will be huge.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Are you guys implying those accessories don't really work? Say it isn't so, Joe! 😭


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

To my knowledge, that Aston was really only ever used in Goldfinger. It made a brief appearance in Thunderball in the beginning. It of course made a come back under Daniel Craig but more as a nod to nostalgia. 

However, it’s a testament to the staying power not only of the franchise but to the iconic nature of the car itself that it has come to symbolize James Bond’s car. I notice the BMW Z3 is not in the line up. 

If I’m incorrect regarding the Aston, my apologies. Please indicate which other films.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

If we all chip in ....


----------

